# Télécommander et contrôler iPod touch et iPhone



## tigryter (10 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je branche souvent mon iPod Touch 4G sur ma chaîne hi-fi via un câble jack pour écouter ma musique sur un bon système sonore. Sauf que voilà, il faut que je reste à côté de mon iPod pour changer de piste, d'artiste, d'album...

Je pourrais créer des listes de lecture, mais bon, ça ne résout que partiellement le problème : comment faire pour lire spécialement un morceau que j'ai choisi ?

Je voulais donc savoir s'il existait une application qui me permette de contrôler mon ipod touch à distance, via par exemple le Bluetooth ou wifi de mon iPhone ou de mon PC. J'ai vu qu'il existait Remote d'Apple, mais d'après ce que j'ai compris, c'est uniquement pour contrôler iTunes via l'iPhone.

Je suis jailbreaké, donc je peux aussi prendre des tweaks.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## RubenF (12 Novembre 2014)

Je ne pense pas que cela soit possible.. Je vais quand même faire des recherches.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Novembre 2014)

La solution à ce problème serait plutôt matérielle : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/M...ad314c1e59fd8239a157887644a28219fcd5700ec1f22.



> Diffusez votre musique via AirPlay.
> AirPlay capte la musique de la bibliothèque iTunes de votre ordinateur ou appareil iOS et l'envoie sans fil vers une chaîne stéréo ou des enceintes, n'importe où dans la maison (câble audio vendu séparément). Diffusez la musique sur des enceintes spécifiques ou, si vous avez plus d'une borne AirPort Express connectée à des enceintes, diffusez simultanément la même musique d'iTunes sur toutes vos enceintes.


----------

